# Forum Game: You Laugh, You Lose.



## 4Chan (Nov 2, 2009)

The premise of this game is to post funny things.
If you lose, you contribute.

Hard mode: You chuckle, you lose.

God mode: You smile, you lose.


----------



## Edward (Nov 2, 2009)

Yay, moar lol threads.
I lost, hold on for a sec.






Funny to me. May not for you guys, if you don't get where "grabbin pillz" comes from.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 2, 2009)

I laughed...

gimme a minute to find sth funny.

Edit:


----------



## Logan (Nov 2, 2009)

I laughed... here you go.






I'll have better ones later... when i lose again.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Edward (Nov 2, 2009)

Ugg, I suck. Lost again


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 2, 2009)

WHOA. Keep it civil there. 
I have a lot of those too, someone might not like that.


----------



## Logan (Nov 2, 2009)

stupid brock obama!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL
I have tons of funny thins to show *raids UPSB*


----------



## Logan (Nov 2, 2009)

lol at the t-rex.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 2, 2009)

I laughed several times....


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 2, 2009)

OHHHH, Lukemayn got me, I lost so hard.


----------



## Edward (Nov 2, 2009)

Darnit waffle...


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## TioMario (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Forte (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## 4Chan (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh my, TioMario, I laughed so hard.
Thats hilarious. (x


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 2, 2009)

wow...I have to laugh


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 2, 2009)

CSI one was good.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Kian (Nov 2, 2009)

Nukoca said:


>



This is the first one I didn't either think wasn't funny or was able to hold in the laughter. The eyes caught me soooo off guard and the Nam flashbacks were priceless. Well played.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## esquimalt1 (Nov 2, 2009)

So far I haven't smiled


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 2, 2009)

Nukoca: That's one made me laugh xD dog ftw


----------



## Weston (Nov 2, 2009)

Ibrahim, if you didnt laugh at Michaels post, nothing will make you laugh.
lol

Maybe


Let me know if this is inappropriate




.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## 4Chan (Nov 2, 2009)

Haha, I suspected you browsed /b/.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 2, 2009)

@cubes=life, that picture is pretty damn old. It's not like he went to /b/ and screen capped it himself. 

My contribution:


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 2, 2009)

Logical point. 
Point taken.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2009)

Weston said:


> Ibrahim, if you didnt laugh at Michaels post, nothing will make you laugh.
> lol
> 
> Maybe
> ...



I smiled. But know real laughter from any of these. A meer "chuckle" from some of Waffles.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 2, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Haha, I suspected you browsed /b/.



Yeah I went there once.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9AGYsMARuM

What a douche.


----------



## shelley (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## goatseforever (Nov 2, 2009)

Sure is /b/ in here.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2009)

I have one that everone will lose too.

Read this http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=254937#post254937

Then this http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=254950#post254950

Don't read the second one first though, make sure you do read them in order. You'll LOL for sure.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 2, 2009)

They all seem to be pictures, perhaps some jokes, let me start us off, hmmm.
DAMN! I can only think of racist ones!
Wait I know,
What did the cannibal do after he dumped his girlfriend?
Wiped his arse.

Just try to keep them clean.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 2, 2009)

and one just for siraj


----------



## qqwref (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Edam (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## shelley (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## mazei (Nov 2, 2009)

Darn you Shelley!!


----------



## Owen (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## enigmahack (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.msxnet.org/humour/terror_alert

Haven't lost yet, but came DANG close


----------



## TioMario (Nov 2, 2009)

I've had this ones in my computer for a while. TIME TO SHARE THEM


----------



## rookie (Nov 2, 2009)

the darth vader one made me laugh so hard i wasnt able to breath.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 2, 2009)

It starts off slow, then never dies down


----------



## Muesli (Nov 2, 2009)

View attachment 533

View attachment 534


----------



## Brettludlow (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## goatseforever (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 3, 2009)

This one made me lose it


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 3, 2009)

goatseforever said:


> Sure is /b/ in here.
> HEY MINIGOINGS, DON'T QUOTE MASSIVE WALLS OF PICS



The only ones that even made me smile.



Owen said:


>



Ok, I smiled at that too. Swamp gas...



DavidWoner said:


> KTHNX
> 
> -DavidWoner



NO FISHING?!?!! I smiled at that too.


----------



## Escher (Nov 3, 2009)

This made me lol:

http://www.engrish.com/wp-content/uploads//2008/09/racist-tshirt.jpg


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Gollum999 (Nov 3, 2009)

LOL

If you people haven't laughed yet, it's because you lack a sense of humor. Or you're trying too hard to hold it in. 

I've got probably 10 GB of hilarious pictures like this... someday (once I get the time) I'll upload them.


----------



## Mastersonian (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/10207/There+Is+An+Elephant+In+The+Way/

http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/10244/Genius+Car+Washer/

http://haha.nu/files/uploads/2006/funny-math/06.jpg

http://haha.nu/files/uploads/2006/funny-math/01.jpg


----------



## Edward (Nov 3, 2009)

I can in every time by loling inside myself, while forcing a frown.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Edward (Nov 3, 2009)

Edward said:


> I can in every time by loling inside myself, while forcing a frown.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 3, 2009)

lol China


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 3, 2009)

@Edward


----------



## Edward (Nov 3, 2009)

Darnit Cubes=Life, i laughed, never seen that one before


----------



## qqwref (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## cmhardw (Nov 3, 2009)

Elephant in the way made my sides hurt!

This is an oldie but goldie for me.


----------



## It3ration (Nov 3, 2009)

I love the Primer reference.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 3, 2009)

Gollum999 said:


> If you people haven't laughed yet, it's because you lack a sense of humor. Or you're trying too hard to hold it in.



Well, some people really don't LOL when they're just looking at things by themselves. Maybe once a month or so I'll chuckle at something I see online, but not that often.

Is a generation being raised that really can't control themselves?


----------



## piemaster (Nov 3, 2009)

no one has made me laugh or chuckle yet


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Nukoca (Nov 3, 2009)

piemaster said:


> no one has made me laugh or chuckle yet



I just lost the game.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Gollum999 (Nov 3, 2009)

Okay, prepare to lose. 






































































































Lost yet? 
lol, I've got a bunch more pictures, (funnier than these,) but Flickr only lets me upload 200 pics. :/


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 3, 2009)

I won on god mode. that was so dang easy


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 3, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> I won on god mode. that was so dang easy



Same here.


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 3, 2009)

Gollum999 said:


> Okay, prepare to lose.
> Lost yet?
> lol, I've got a bunch more pictures, (funnier than these,) but Flickr only lets me upload 200 pics. :/



Wow, the first one killed me. The others are good too


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 3, 2009)

I didn't find anything funny at Gollum999 post...


----------



## (X) (Nov 3, 2009)

I have never laughed in my entire life. I just think everything people say is funny is stupid.


----------



## Escher (Nov 3, 2009)

(X) said:


> I have never laughed in my entire life. I just think everything people say is funny is stupid.



Darn, you made me lose.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 3, 2009)

Escher said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > I have never laughed in my entire life. I just think everything people say is funny is stupid.
> ...



Escher made me lose. Epic win.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 4, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I didn't find anything funny at Gollum999 post...



I agree, although I would have stated it in a way that made sense in english.


----------



## Logan (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Forte (Nov 4, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't find anything funny at Gollum999 post...
> ...



Dang.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 4, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > (X) said:
> ...



Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 4, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



That made me lose the game.


----------



## rob558 (Nov 4, 2009)

i was doing good until waffles


----------



## Burwell423 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## cubeninjaIV (Nov 4, 2009)

i failed 
actually i failed when i read the title of this thread:fp


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 4, 2009)

I found this hilarious the first time I saw it but it only got less and less funny from there, hope some of you have never seen it. 

btw I've lost on reg. mode 1 time and god mode 3 times


----------



## KubeKid73 (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/nqtv?blend=1&ob=4 Just watch at least the first two. I guarantee you'll all lose.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.sfwchan.com/index.php?id=3642

edit: orite, ya its ntrly sfw


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> http://www.sfwchan.com/index.php?id=3642



A little in appropriate, but funny, I lost.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spnK7v50NTE


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 5, 2009)

These are from a Turkish fun-photo editing website.












just a few of them


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> http://www.sfwchan.com/index.php?id=3642



Wow, just wow! That's just, wow...


----------



## yeee707 (Nov 6, 2009)

Nitro, the answer to your math problem is -14 I believe. 

On topic: I lost so many times.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 6, 2009)

My calculatormabob gives -2. I should probably just work it out myself, but it's too early in the morning


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 6, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> My calculatormabob gives -2. I should probably just work it out myself, but it's too early in the morning



-2 is correct.


----------



## Gollum999 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## (R) (Nov 8, 2009)

Last one WTF???


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 8, 2009)

Derrick's posts made me wat.


----------



## mazei (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm really blur about the last one.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Kxg (Nov 12, 2009)

Didn't laugh at the last post but couldn't resist posting this.

(not posting image directly because you'd need to scroll a bit)

http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/1913/batmanl.jpg


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 12, 2009)

I think the last one is very funny!


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 4, 2010)

Swoncen said:


> I think the last one is very funny!



I lost, and BUMP!


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 16, 2010)

bump. This forum needs more humor (though I'm not claiming to have a sense of one)!









That seal looks so happy...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 16, 2010)

-_-


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 16, 2010)

eastamazonantidote, you made me lose.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 16, 2010)

*WARNING! GIGA POST!*


----------



## Kian (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, if you don't laugh at the freaking greatest seal of all time you need to have your pulse checked. That is a a freaking classic.


----------



## coinman (Feb 16, 2010)

There is a lot of funny strips on this danish page, but i got worn you that some of the jokes will step on peoples toes when it comes to religion and some are adult material  www.wulffmorgenthaler.com


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 16, 2010)

@ Musli4brekkies, thanks for the laugh


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## mazei (Feb 16, 2010)

OMG!!! It's so obvious its 'A Kettle'.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 16, 2010)

mazei said:


> OMG!!! It's so obvious its 'A Kettle'.



I would have used my lifeline.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 17, 2010)

Bump?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 21, 2010)

Bump?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 21, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Bump?



Hahah! You got me!!


----------



## Flame838 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## fundash (Feb 22, 2010)

he's laughing, why don't you?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## fundash (Feb 22, 2010)

this...this is MY CAT!!!





from this thread:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16843&highlight=maximo


----------



## Logan (May 31, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 31, 2010)

This was an actual advertisement from 1999:


----------



## DaijoCube (May 31, 2010)

TioMario said:


>



Laughed at the Jesus YMCA thing


----------



## TheMachanga (May 31, 2010)




----------



## DavidWoner (May 31, 2010)

I come bearing many images.



Spoiler


----------



## Andreas737 (May 31, 2010)

I lose, I lol'ed at the "Myth Busted" one.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 31, 2010)




----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 31, 2010)

LAME


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 31, 2010)

And I chuckled heavily at the BP image.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 1, 2010)

3 things in here got a chuckle out of me. Dammit.

This is a little dirty.


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 1, 2010)

ROFL @ the BP ad, even though it turned out to be fake.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 1, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> This was an actual advertisement from 1999



No



Spoiler


----------



## Samania (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Sir E Brum (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh a use for my 4chan gif collection!


Spoiler


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 1, 2010)

Got this off of /b/


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 1, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Got this off of /b/



Interior Crocodile Aligator

I Drive a Chevrolet movie theatre


----------



## riffz (Jun 1, 2010)

The Yo Dawg one beat me.


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 1, 2010)

This is pretty old but still pretty epic


Spoiler


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Feryll (Jun 1, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


>



It'd be (with the cube in a cube in a cube pattern):

Yo cuber, I heard you liked cubes, so we put a cube in a cube in your cube so you can cube your cube in your cube you cube.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 1, 2010)

Feryll said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Naw, it'd be:
Yo cuber, I heard you like cubes so I put a cube in a cube in your cube so you can cube a cube in a cube you cube in your cube you cube.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 1, 2010)

Here is my response to this thread.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jun 1, 2010)

why make a "try not to laugh" thread instead of just a "funny picture thread" but whatever >.>


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 1, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> why make a "try not to laugh" thread instead of just a "funny picture thread" but whatever >.>



^_^ So true.


----------



## Edward (Jun 1, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> ElderKingpin said:
> 
> 
> > why make a "try not to laugh" thread instead of just a "funny picture thread" but whatever >.>
> ...



Not true at all >:q


----------



## riffz (Jun 1, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



You can't take the "Yo dawg" line out...


----------



## fundash (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 1, 2010)

Found this one HILARIOUS when I first saw it.


Spoiler










Or am I just weird that way?


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 1, 2010)

Lol'ed at nearly everything, so this means I lost pretty badly.



Spoiler



this is from a friend of mine. It's pretty dirty and sorry if you guys felt offended. 

The modern version of Santa Claus comix... 
This post is about the modern version of santa claus and why he doesn't give us any present now.........



This story is about Santa..... as we all know, Santa is a great person with a great heart who gives out gifts and eats cookies and drink milk every christmas............. this is santa in ur imagination.... however.... the story i am gonna say is santa being bad.... well santa has 2 work for fed ex for the other 364 days or he won't get paid...........











•well the story starts at santa's home on december 2008... 











•Santa's wife jus filed a divorce with him causing him to loose millions of north pole dollars....... this was because he had a secret gf.........









•well 2 gf's actually........ but we all know what kind of gf they are......... prostitudes looking for rich guys or girls money....... well santa had his fun cause he had 200 billion us dollar... his wife took 100 billion, 1 gf took 60 bil, the other took 35 bil, and i took 5 bil......... so santa was broke now.... 











•so to drown his sorrows, he took his kancil to the pub to drink until he got drunk until he got diabetes..........








•While santa claus was lying down really drunk drinking whisky, xo, beer, and different types of alcohol.... a reporter snapped a photo of him half naked and posted it on the internet... at flickr.com...






•when santa saw the reporter... he poited his middle finger towards the reporter who snap another photo and posted it in the internet.....





•Santa started recieving alot of hate mails from children age 1 - 99.... maybe 1000.... Santa's work was in jeapordy....





•Then 1 day... actually is the next day... santa recieved a phone call while driving his Proton Saga. well there was 2 phone calls actually... 1 was from a porn studio who asked him if he was interested in making porn for a living... however he had to loose 100kg so he declined... the next phone call was from Fed Ex telling him he was fired... the third phone call was from me to give me a playstation 3...







•Everything that day was bad news... his beloved reindeer rudolf got run over by a truck driven by a 3 yr old cause he did not get his psp from santa... 





•Even worse was a giant fireball of middle fingger appeared out of the sky...... and burned his house with all his "chicken" in it...








•He also got kicked out of north pole's national basketball team cause he was way 2 faat.... so they recruited my dog to play.....






•Santa claus was soooo angry when he snapped... no not his body broken in 2... his mind snapped... he was turning evil like lord voldemort in Harry Potter except harry potter's not real and santa's real....







•He then went to every children's house and instead of giving presents... he stole them... he stole all of them and drove it back in his scooter to his treehouse..... MUAHAHAHAHA... no more presents for the kids....







•He then kidnapped this pretty lady in the picture to his treehouse and raped her until i dunno what... but he did not use a condom so the girl kena aids and died.... WHAT??? u think that girl got aids??? NO!!! santa's the 1 with aids....







•The head of the police was soooo angry because his daughter was kidnapped by santa that he offered 15 grands as a bounty prize to anyone that caught santa..... 







•Eventually... Santa got caught because his house was full of brightnose reindeers... santa tried to bribe the police by giving them stolen gifts that was stolen from the children who obtain it by stealing from stolen items that were stolen... so the police took it but the bribe did not work and he was still caught...







•Santa however strugled to get free but as he was standing at the window edge... he fell down... and all u can see was a red baloon and a squishing sound.....







•Santa was dead.... 







•However.. a memory of his good side was still in child's books because the US government hushed up Santa's death so that all the little kids won't be an ass like santa....






THE END


Story by Santa Claws, BEN



Again, please inform me if this is inappropriate.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jun 1, 2010)

it cant be inappropriate. Theres nothing showing.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 1, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3832


----------



## Toad (Jun 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3832



I definitely cracked up at this!!


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 1, 2010)

I still laugh at this.






Made this one myself...


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 1, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> it cant be inappropriate. Theres nothing showing.



Dunno why pics not showing, I think it's because I copied them directly off a blog.


----------



## TheBB (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 1, 2010)

I lost:


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 1, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> I lost:



That older man has some crazy laugh.


----------



## martin8768 (Jun 1, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> I lost:



man that just made me really mad for some reason, god mode activated


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 1, 2010)

That old guy sounds scary when he laughs, like a donkey being whipped lol


----------



## riffz (Jun 2, 2010)

That vid of people laughing really pisses me off.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 2, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3832



WHOA. WHOA. For srs, it seems weird for him to say those things!
This proved ninja skills evolve with practise.
Also, didn't lose on that one.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 2, 2010)

riffz said:


> That vid of people laughing really pisses me off.





Me too, and it is FAR from funny.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 3, 2010)

What were the people laughing at?


----------



## teller (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## SuperNerd (Jun 3, 2010)

*I laugh too much...*

Yeah, I lost quite a few times, so here is a massive post of comics (mostly XKCD, sorry if you've seen them already)



Spoiler


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3832



saw this about last week. gives me hope!


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 3, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Yeah, I lost quite a few times, so here is a massive post of comics (mostly XKCD, sorry if you've seen them already)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Smiled on the last one. Damn, finally lost  (in any mode, I normally only laugh if it's been built up and concerns friends or people around me. Usually people around me. I don't laugh at random comics really)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 4, 2010)

I found this one quite funny 

I'm not sure why though 

EDIT: The picture doesn't show up anymore...

EDIT2: There you go


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 4, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> I found this one quite funny
> 
> I'm not sure why though



/b/tard much?
Also, leech much?


----------



## Samania (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## dabmasta (Jun 4, 2010)

Guess what time it is /b/?

Oh wait never mind


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Monarch (Jun 4, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


>



That picture turned out to be fake. But this guy is a bigger idiot.

http://www.youtube.com/v/RnG5EVtvCLc&hl=en_US&fs=1&


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 4, 2010)

Fast Forward to 3:21


----------



## Samania (Jun 4, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Fast Forward to 3:21



It scared me a bit, but I giggled


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 4, 2010)

Samania said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > Fast Forward to 3:21
> ...



AHHH! AH! DAMN IT!


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 4, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > That70sShowDude said:
> ...



I was actually a bit disturbed by this....


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 4, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I was actually a bit disturbed by this....



If you thought that of all things was disturbing then boy do I have some images to PM to you.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 4, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > I was actually a bit disturbed by this....
> ...



God NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 4, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> goatseforever said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



lol, look at his avatar.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 4, 2010)

Whole thread was lame until I got to the Myth Busted one.


Spoiler


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 5, 2010)

http://graphjam.com/


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm sure some of you already know this one, but go on google and type "Lol Limewire" then click on "I'm feeling lucky." Have no idea why I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## Luigimamo (Jun 6, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> I'm sure some of you already know this one, but go on google and type "Lol Limewire" then click on "I'm feeling lucky." Have no idea why I'm laughing so hard.



I Lost ... and I am a pirate.


----------



## zachtastic (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok, you guys. I have the coup de gras here.

You cannot beat this, the irony is just to amazing.






If you don't get why it's funny, be more observant =p

~Chris


----------



## SuperNerd (Jun 6, 2010)

EDIT:


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 6, 2010)

http://video.filestube.com/watch,65...ers-go-mad-at-Rubik-s-Cube-championships.html


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 11, 2010)

That's my favourite comic.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 15, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> That's my favourite comic.



I lost.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 24, 2010)

I took this at six flags today.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 24, 2010)

That picture just summed up how much I laughed:None.


----------



## PeterNewton (Jun 24, 2010)

meh first few pages were ok but these are not very funny. maybe i sould start a hot girls thread.. SIMONE SIMONS FTW


----------



## mcciff2112 (Dec 16, 2010)

I think it's about time this thread got revived. Everyone needs a good laugh every once in a while


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 16, 2010)

mcciff2112 said:


> I think it's about time this thread got revived. Everyone needs a good laugh every once in a while


 
You didn't even contribute anything...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 16, 2010)

shelley said:


>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1Hnp7ND9_U


----------



## mcciff2112 (Dec 16, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> You didn't even contribute anything...



Woah buddy, no need to get all over my case, I'm just trying to give some people the chance to have a good laugh. Seriously, chill broski.































Is this good enough for you? Or do I need to contribute a little more? Since apparently I have to contribute in order to post in this thread but you don't.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 16, 2010)

mcciff2112 said:


> I think it's about time this thread got revived. Everyone needs a good laugh every once in a while





TheMachanga said:


> You didn't even contribute anything...


 
I laughed.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 16, 2010)

Just read the whole thread. Lol'ed hard at Mike Litoris


----------

